# GREAT NEWS TO ANNOUNCE



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

GREAT NEWS TO ANNOUNCE, YOU ARE NEVER GONNA BELIEVE IT BUT READ ON.

QUOTE (Coco @ Jul 14 2009, 08:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805268


> QUOTE (LUCY N PETS @ Jul 10 2009, 03:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803706





> QUOTE (Cosy @ Jul 10 2009, 04:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=803699





> Congrats! Who are her dam and sire? Maybe we are related [/B]


Breeze's name is: Angels Heavenly Touch At Linmont
Dam: Ch. Angels Risque Just In Your Dreams
Sire: Ch. Angels Risques Cupid

Is she one of your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister?


[/B][/QUOTE]

Surprise, Surprise! :wub: Your new Angel IS Coco's mama. :wub: How exciting to know that someone on SM is going to be taking care of Coco's Mom!! I finally found Coco's papers. It only took me two days of cleaning out my messy desk to run across it. I can't wait to see her!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you believe it, My Breeze is Coco's Mama. I never dreamed it might be true when I said that she might be your babies mother out there or one of your babies sister.

I found out that She's half sister to Toy. Just in Your Dreams is Toy's mama too.

I also got a PM from another SM member and her friend in the UK has Breeze's full sister and she sent me pictures of her when she was shown and she is a UK Champion. Isn't it a funny and small world. These little angels are all over the place.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwwwww then miss Breeze must be as beautiful as Coco! I loveeeee Coco's BIG eyes, no other angel has eyes as big as hers! :wub2:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my Goodness.........that is so neat!!! I love it and Breeze had a gorgeous little girl~~~I think we need a place to put their pedigrees so that we can see who is kin to whom!!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That is so cool! Breeze must be gorgeous (but what Angel isn't?)! :wub: 

I can't wait until you get her! We're getting another Angel!!!!! :yahoo:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Whoa!!!!!! That is big news!!!! I hope you guys can get together for a reunion. I bet a mom never forgets her baby. 

A dad, that's a different story


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 14 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805339


> Awwwwwww then miss Breeze must be as beautiful as Coco! I loveeeee Coco's BIG eyes, no other angel has eyes as big as hers! :wub2:[/B]


Oh, how sweet. :wub: Thank you so much.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jul 14 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=805339


> Awwwwwww then miss Breeze must be as beautiful as Coco! I loveeeee Coco's BIG eyes, no other angel has eyes as big as hers! :wub2:[/B]


Oh, how sweet. :wub: Thank you so much. 

Oops, sorry for the double post. Don't know what happened. :-(


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Mary Ann and Lucy, I hope you will both post pictures so I can see my future baby's mama and grandma! :heart: 
Sunnie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!! Half sisters to Toy, _and _Coco's mama!!! This is news, indeed.

Where are the pics, what have I missed here? I am, most certainly, a Bonnie Palmer fan. :thmbup: 

She's a good lady. 

Congrats. If she's anything like Toy, and Coco, she must be amazing.


----------

